# Micro coupures Apple Tv 3 depuis la nouvelle mise à jour !



## rudeboyfred (30 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis la nouvelle mise à jour, j observe sur les films des micros coupures : cela se traduit par des petits flashs sur l écran et une coupure brève du son (quelques milli secondes) sur une fréquence de toutes les 1 ou 2 minutes ! C est super saoulant. J ai l impression que le streaming du film depuis iMac est plus lent.
Ma config : iMac sous iTunes 11, Apple Tv 3 (wifi) sous 5.2 et Time capsule pour le wifi

Est ce qu il y a des retours similaires au miens ?

Merci


----------



## rudeboyfred (1 Février 2013)

Pour ceux que cela intéressent (ou qui auront un problème similaire dans l'avenir), je pense avoir solutionner mon soucis par une restauration de l'apple TV et un re-téléchargement de la mise à jour. Cette restauration oblige à refaire le paramétrage de l'apple TV mais j'ai l'impression que je n'ai plus de problème.


----------

